# Selling inside infos



## Migrant (Mar 1, 2019)

Hello everyone.i Have worked many years as club translator .i have been betting for 20 years. And have very good relation with other club members.. İ can help you easily . just contact me for details

+306949936298(Aghasi)...whatsapp only

P.S:: Paid tips


----------

